# Uber Now Takes. Part of the Tip?



## Cyndi1234 (Jan 15, 2018)

What's up with that? When did it start? If this dissent make us revolt I guess nothing will. It amazes me how happy some of you houeing used and abused by a multibillion company that thumbs everybody it comes in contact.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Huh? , what proof / evidence do you have of this ?


----------



## Cyndi1234 (Jan 15, 2018)

ratethis said:


> Huh? , what proof / evidence do you have of this ?


My payment! I got a $5 tip that became $3.71.



Cyndi1234 said:


> My payment! I got a $5 tip that became $3.71.





Cyndi1234 said:


> My payment! I got a $5 tip that became $3.71.


Haven't thou noticed weird figures for tips like $2.38? No one leaves a top like this....it's seems to be around 27%.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

I think that’s illegal..
Screenshots or it didnt happen.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber also Limits Tips !

Time to Limit Uber.


----------



## Cyndi1234 (Jan 15, 2018)

IERide said:


> I think that's illegal..
> Screenshots or it didnt happen.


What do you mean?



tohunt4me said:


> Uber also Limits Tips !
> 
> Time to Limit Uber.


Time to sue cause "organizing" has too much apathy...and what's so mang so afraid of? I'm embarrassed in front of myself if I don't respond to the many injustices I see at uber.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

I mean:
A) I believe it is against federal law for employers, franchise owners or anyone else to take a portion of tips.
...and
B) If you dont post a screenshot of what you’re talking about, nobody will believe you.. Hence, “it didn’t happen”.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Cyndi1234 said:


> My payment! I got a $5 tip that became $3.71.
> 
> Haven't thou noticed weird figures for tips like $2.38? No one leaves a top like this....it's seems to be around 27%.


Obvious "system glitch", they are taking 25-30% of your tip by error, they swear.

ROFL, the things they come up to rob you guys silly.


----------



## DrivingDork (Mar 5, 2018)

Are you sure that's not the amount the pax intended to give? Whenever I tip I always add an odd number of cents to make the total charge an even dollar amount. Maybe that's what's going on here. That or buttons in the app to tip a fixed percentage of the fare, like 10, 15, 20% etc.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I have heard that some passengers are offered percentages instead of dollar amounts, though I have not seen that myself.


----------



## akamai (Aug 3, 2017)

I believe I've seen odd tips from foreign accounts. Might be a currency conversion thing.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

DrivingDork said:


> Are you sure that's not the amount the pax intended to give? Whenever I tip I always add an odd number of cents to make the total charge an even dollar amount. Maybe that's what's going on here. That or buttons in the app to tip a fixed percentage of the fare, like 10, 15, 20% etc.


That's exactly what it is. A 1st time rider asked me to show him how to tip in the app. Then I saw the new percentage option instead of the old 1,3 or 5 dollar amounts. Has resulted in better tips here for the few that tip. Not sure how the percentage thing got initiated but think it will help all get better tips.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

IERide said:


> I think that's illegal..
> Screenshots or it didnt happen.


Wait i just goy a weird tip to.


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

It is the percentage of what the rider pay for the trip. in the pic , this rider paid 20% tip. Older people will tip way more often than any other group imo.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Cyndi1234 said:


> What's up with that? When did it start? If this dissent make us revolt I guess nothing will. It amazes me how happy some of you houeing used and abused by a multibillion company that thumbs everybody it comes in contact.


Hey C1234
I have tons of what you speak of. Trying to figure out exactly how much they keep. Think it's less than $2 per trip. Let's go to small claims and get some $$. 50/50
Since Uber owns this site maybe they will just bonus us and we can keep on Ubering.

By the way. Bet you by May 1. they will take a little more so it won't be so noticeable.


----------



## Ayao30 (Dec 16, 2017)

SpongemanGreg said:


> It is the percentage of what the rider pay for the trip. in the pic , this rider paid 20% tip. Older people will tip way more often than any other group imo.


If you do the math there, $4.62 is nearly exactly 20% of their fare of $23.14, so looks like they tipped a percentage of their fare. I've gotten a lot of weird amounts, always a percentage of the fare.


----------



## Sethticles (Sep 21, 2017)

Ayao30 said:


> If you do the math there, $4.62 is nearly exactly 20% of their fare of $23.14, so looks like they tipped a percentage of their fare. I've gotten a lot of weird amounts, always a percentage of the fare.


I dont get weird amounts. Its always 1$ 3$ 5$ 10$


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

akamai said:


> I believe I've seen odd tips from foreign accounts. Might be a currency conversion thing.


This is America tip American lol



SpongemanGreg said:


> It is the percentage of what the rider pay for the trip. in the pic , this rider paid 20% tip. Older people will tip way more often than any other group imo.


I nominate lgbt as well if you entertain and joke with them it's a guaranteed tip, unless they are a broke boytoy then u are sol


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Cyndi1234 said:


> My payment! I got a $5 tip that became $3.71.
> 
> Haven't thou noticed weird figures for tips like $2.38? No one leaves a top like this....it's seems to be around 27%.


When the pax receives the summary they have the option to tip. Pax has a choice of percentage or dollar amount. If they choose percentage you will probably get an odd anount.


----------

